# Google's Video Quality Report now available in the US



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Google's Video Quality Report now available in the US*

Google's made its Video Quality Report available in the US. The tool launched in Canada earlier this year, and is now available in the US.

Google's Video Quality Report


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

True. The street view of ok. But I wish there is an option to have a constant video showing the route as it is driven without having to keep hitting the little arrow.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

